

Life lessons from an ad man - lucumo
http://www.ted.com/talks/rory_sutherland_life_lessons_from_an_ad_man.html

======
xiaoma
It was clear from his presentation how much of an ad man he is. The delivery
of his talk was engaging, funny and still managed to make a strong argument.

